# 9mm Baby Eagle Semi Compact



## Shark92976 (Mar 8, 2009)

Last tuesday I picked up a Magnum Research Baby Eagle in 9mm. I first saw the baby eagle in my local gun shop when I was shopping around for a new 9mm. My first impression at the moment I picked it up was "This gun feels great in my hand" It felt like I was shaking hands with this thing. This is something I haven't been able to say until now.

Some details about this gun:
It was made in april of 08'
Polygonal Rifling
Comes with 2 17 round magazines, 2 bore brushes
The case is pretty cheap, but not a big deal for me I have 3 laying around
3.93" Barrel.
Made in Israel by IWI (Israeli Weapons Industries).
I paid $590, and $630 out the door.
Decocker on the slide
Very similar to the CZ 75 pistol.

I know most of you looking at this already know more about this gun than I do. But I wanted to say I finally got a chance to shoot it today. I ran 100 winchester target load 115gr through, and it was Flawless. It has a nice smooth trigger in SA, DA is a little stiff, but hey it's only the first shot. I also shot 50 reloads that I made up with 115gr plated bullets, and 4.0gr of titegroup, again flawless. no FTF, FTFE, and I'm very impressed with the accuracy. From 10 yards I was able to group them around 6". Now that's about the best I can shoot right now. I was standing, not bench resting, and firing every 1-2 seconds.

I'm now looking to buy one in .40 S&W because I like this one so much!


----------



## Chesty21 (Mar 14, 2009)

I got one for Christmas a few years ago and have yet to have a single problem. I wanted one simply because the design is similar to the Desert Eagle which I always wanted to own but it is just not practice. This was a nice compromise. I did not feel the same with the feel of the grip so I put a Hogue slip grip on and now it is perfect. Congratulations and good luck with it!


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

That is a very nice handgun :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

They are right fine weapons. A friend of mine had one of the 40's for years. His Father still has it. Still running great :smt023


----------



## Shark92976 (Mar 8, 2009)

The Hogue Fingergroove grip will be here next tuesday, Every gun that I can put one on has one. Should make it perfect! 

In my mind it's one of the finest all steel pistols around. we'll see what I think after 5000 rounds!

Later guys


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour,
nice gun mon ami. I'm sure your love shootin it.:smt068
I have a IMI Jericho 9mm and love it. :smt049
Well made, fun to shoot and very reliable.

fusil


----------



## jfmartin25 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a Full Size first generation (without the picatinny rail) in .40 Caliber and I love it! This is my favorite hand gun by far and I always reach for it over anything else in the safe whenever I go in there! It feels great with the Hogue grips and the ergonomics are absolutely perfect. Love it!


----------

